# Small jetter



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Hotel we do work for asked us to jet the lavatory drains on 370 rooms. They said they clog frequently.

Currently we only have an eagle 200 trailer jetter.

Can anyone recommend a electric jetter that might do the trick? Lines are all 2" CI.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

When I purchased my indoor electric jetter these where my final 2 choices.

*Jetter NW - 1.8gpm, 1500 PSI, 1.5HP *

http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/electric-jetters/

*Gorlitz- 2.1GPM, 1500 PSI, 2HP*

http://www.gorlitz.com//pc_product_detail.asp?key=5B258FEB75F646D9BAAF74775C7D6AC9

I decided to go with the Jetter Northwest one because it is more practical given the 1.5HP motor which will draw less amps. The 2HP motor will need to be pluged into a 19 amp or higher outlet.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never heard a good thing about an electric jetter. Most guys I've spoken to have them buried in their garages. 

With proper equipment and technique, you should be able to restore 2" CI to proper working order without a jet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a spartan electric jetter with a 75' stainless steel braided hose that works well


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

The only reason I have my electric jetter is so I can take it directly into the kitchen of a restaurant and hook it directly into the hot water tap to clean grease lines/ sink lines.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is there a reason they clog? Maybe you can fix the issues?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I/we used an assortment of electric jetters at my last shop between the Ridgid kj-1700,Spartan 717 and the gorlitz. The biggest issue is pressure loss and the typical 75' of hose those units come with. We would keep 3 different lengths of hand rolled lengths...20',40' and 75'. We did this to keep pressure loss to a minimum as a Ridgid kj1700 will most likely see around 700 psi on the end of that 75'er. Often times they unclogged the drain but didn't really clean the drain. Ultimately we found the best approach was using a 3r drop head nozzle and we would bring back the sludge and collect in a bucket...this was a messy technique though. 

FWIW now that I've been using the k-50 exclusively for all my secondary commercial and residential drains,I feel it does a better job while running hot water. I like the clog chopper on a nicley bent 5/8" sectional. If i felt the electric jetter did a better job I'd On my way! One hands down...just feel the k-50 does better.

If you go with an electric jetter just get a faucet aerator that adapts to a hose bib and run it off that instead of long garden hoses stretched across the hallways


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.

For some reason the head engineer has it in his head that jetting is the way to go.

Im going to try to sell them on a descsaling instead.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

mpm said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> For some reason the head engineer has it in his head that jetting is the way to go.
> 
> Im going to try to sell them on a descsaling instead.


Jetting cast iron causes issues and should be last resort.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

What happens with all that scale once it's knocked loose from the drain? I've cameraed many sewers with poor grade that had loads of scale that was knocked loose from the pipe, just to sit there collecting on the bottom of the pipe with nowhere left to go.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Drums, sectionals, jetters ...........

We all have our favorites but now don't jet cast?

Most of what we have here is cast. 
Cast could be to thin?
Cast descaling could cause more problems?

No wonder we drink.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Jetting cast iron causes issues and should be last resort.



Please explain.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Please explain.


I was paid by cable machine companies to make that statement.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

cable or root said:


> What happens with all that scale once it's knocked loose from the drain? I've cameraed many sewers with poor grade that had loads of scale that was knocked loose from the pipe, just to sit there collecting on the bottom of the pipe with nowhere left to go.


No but seriously........ this is a perfectly explained right here. When jetters hit the scale it comes out in big chunks that are hard to move. When a chain flail hits scale, it turns into powder that is more easily removed.

Now one thing that works amazing is the brushes for the chain flail system....pushes scale powder right out.


----------

